

Why Dependency Injection Is EVIL? (Updated 21st February 2015) - superasn
http://www.tonymarston.net/php-mysql/dependency-injection-is-evil.html

======
Ironballs
"If you know you will never change the implementation or configuration of some
dependency, there is no benefit in using dependency injection.".

It all boils down to this.

Here's the catch, though: with dependencies, it is really, _really_ hard to
know you will never change the implementations. In most languages,
implementing dependency injection is so trivial that it is _always_ worth it.
The work associated with changing implementations that aren't built with some
form of loose coupling is in most cases, non-trivial.

